# Urgent! Lovely Netherland Dwarf in need of a new home ASAP



## puddi (Oct 24, 2012)

Wesley is a 3-year-old un-spayed Netherland Dwarf Rabbit in need of a new home. 













I got Wesley from a breeder a short while ago. She was going to be a breeding rabbit; however, her first pregnancy ended in an unfortunate miscarriage, so the breeder no longer wanted her. I got her for free from them.

She lived in a large hutch outside with two other rabbits until I took her home, where she lives indoors. 

I love Wesley very, very much, but I can no longer keep her. My health has not been good recently, and I can't take care of both her and myself anymore. It really upsets me to have to do this, but I have to find Wesley a new home very soon.

Wesley is a really good rabbit, though because she was raised to be a breeding rabbit, she didn't get much human interaction as a baby. She's pretty friendly, but not very affectionate. She loves being petted and stroked on her forehead, is fairly docile, and is good at using her litter box.

For these reasons and because of her history, I believe Wesley would be best suited for a home with an experienced rabbit owner and other rabbits. She just wouldn't be good for someone who doesn't understand rabbits, especially those that may be a little less affectionate towards humans. 

I would also like to be able to keep in contact with Wesley's new owner, at least for a little, because I love her so much and want the best for her.

If you're interested in providing a home for Wesley, please reply here or email me at [email protected]. If I can't find a home for her, I may have to take her to a shelter, which I really don't want to do. I love her so much, and I want her to go to a loving home.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 24, 2012)

She is exceptionally beautiful! I know you'll find a perfect home for her. Sorry to hear about your health issues and know this must have been a very hard decision for you.
ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're having to give her up, I know that must be incredibly tough! ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2012)

Wish we were closer. Sending ray:your way. We could use some too--Nancy's at the clinic getting scoped from both ends again and I'm waiting on the call to get her.


----------

